# The blue one...



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 1, 2023)

Not done yet but got the parts dyed today. Just need to turn the ebony bottom tip make the legs, round the fork in the finial put it all together and apply finish. Ugh...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 1, 2023)

Looking good Don!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 1, 2023)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not done yet but got the parts dyed today. Just need to turn the ebony bottom tip make the legs, round the fork in the finial put it all together and apply finish. Ugh...
> 
> View attachment 235581


So, probably have it finished and sitting next to the red one by Wednesday or so?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 1, 2023)

Keeping life interesting for all of us.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 1, 2023)

trc65 said:


> So, probably have it finished and sitting next to the red one by Wednesday or so?


Working on this, a koa box, another katana, the crib board and my 8'x14' greenhouse gets here Wednesday (some assembly required) so probably not until Friday... I had no idea retirement was so much work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 1, 2023)

Tony said:


> Looking good Don!


Before you ask, yes it is and yes it does...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2023)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Before you ask, yes it is and yes it does...


Yes, but, will it?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jan 2, 2023)

Looking good! I'm sure these will get easier and less time consuming over time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2023)

SENC said:


> Looking good! I'm sure these will get easier and less time consuming over time.


I can see an assembly line with 4 per month rolling off…

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 2, 2023)

I am making a leg jig this time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 2, 2023)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am making a leg jig this time


If you have a jig, no use letting it go to waste

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 2, 2023)

@SENC  

@Nature Man  

@2feathers Creative Making

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 6, 2023)

Aren't you supposed to take them out of the chucks before you display them?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 6, 2023)

DLJeffs said:


> Aren't you supposed to take them out of the chucks before you display them?


That makes a lot more sense, thank you...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jan 6, 2023)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That makes a lot more sense, thank you...


Give it a try with the green one, so we can vote on how to display others in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 6, 2023)

SENC said:


> Give it a try with the green one, so we can vote on how to display others in the future.


Double  

3rd one and I'm blocking you.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 6, 2023)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That makes a lot more sense, thank you...


What can I say, I'm just a giver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sunday at 9:31 AM)

DLJeffs said:


> What can I say, I'm just a giver.


Per your expertise I have taken the finial parts off of the chucks and you're right, they look much better this way.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Sunday at 9:33 AM)

It looks good but shouldn't the base have some finish??￼

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Sunday at 10:15 AM)

Much better, thank you. It's eye catching, and the craftsmanship is certainly on display...but what does it do?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sunday at 12:13 PM)

Gorgeous finish! Very alluring! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sunday at 1:08 PM)

Tony said:


> It looks good but shouldn't the base have some finish??￼


It is just adorable how you jumped on the same joke that DLJeffs started with and got him a double  


DLJeffs said:


> Much better, thank you. It's eye catching, and the craftsmanship is certainly on display...but what does it do?


That's 3, you are now blocked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Sunday at 1:18 PM)

DLJeffs said:


> ...but what does it do?


Well, that seems obvious... makes Maya happy! But not as happy as the 3rd and 4th ones will make her!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Sunday at 1:19 PM)

Don Ratcliff said:


> you are now blocked!


Blocked from?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sunday at 1:50 PM)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It is just adorable how you jumped on the same joke that DLJeffs started with and got him a double
> 
> That's 3, you are now blocked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sunday at 2:07 PM)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 236023


Everyone should have goals, mine was to get blocked by Don. The fact I share the honor with Tony only elevates the accomplishment. Of course now I need a new goal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Nature Man (Sunday at 6:09 PM)

SENC said:


> Well, that seems obvious... makes Maya happy! But not as happy as the 3rd and 4th ones will make her!


Or collection of them...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sunday at 6:18 PM)

Nature Man said:


> Or collection of them...


Told her I'm not making anymore until someone on WB makes one. Great way to christen that new shop methinks...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC (Sunday at 7:22 PM)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Told her I'm not making anymore until someone on WB makes one. Great way to christen that new shop methinks...


As you are on WB, I think that criteria is met. Now get busy!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sunday at 8:51 PM)

SENC said:


> As you are on WB, I think that criteria is met. Now get busy!


  
You are now blocked too!


----------



## Tom Smart (Sunday at 9:00 PM)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You are now blocked too!


Wow, there’s getting to be quite a collection of blockees. Wear the badge proudly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Sunday at 10:33 PM)

I’m still looking for what it does? Cool piece……whatever you call it. Glad this isn’t a challenge!


----------



## trc65 (Sunday at 10:50 PM)

I know everybody wants to see a purple one to sit between the red and blue, as if it were somehow the bastard off-spring of the first two, but in reality, a purple one would be a dead end in the color mixing/breeding spectrum.

What you really need is a yellow one! Thus, having completed the three primary colors, the sky is the limit on the number of colors that could result! Just imagine, a whole color wheel of your magnificent creations!  



Don Ratcliff said:


> Told her I'm not making anymore until someone on WB makes one. Great way to christen that new shop methinks...



I've got some sketches started thanks to your previous encouragement. With this statement, I'm even more determined to complete one just to see what your next color choice will be!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sunday at 11:48 PM)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You are now blocked too!


It's getting crowded in here. I hope the next one brings snacks and a deck of cards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Monday at 7:44 AM)

This site is filled with evil people.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Monday at 9:58 AM)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This site is filled with evil people.


If you could get @Tclem active again it might take some heat off you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Monday at 11:15 AM)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This site is filled with evil people.


You can't stop watching that guy roll a soccer ball around his sombrero, can you?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Monday at 12:06 PM)

How about all the colors of the rainbow ROYGBIV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Monday at 1:45 PM)

DLJeffs said:


> Everyone should have goals, mine was to get blocked by Don. The fact I share the honor with Tony only elevates the accomplishment. Of course now I need a new goal.
> 
> View attachment 236024


LOLSHMSFOAIDMT

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Monday at 2:06 PM)

Got to admit Marc, I had to Google that one - that's pretty good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Monday at 3:13 PM)

trc65 said:


> Got to admit Marc, I had to Google that one - that's pretty good!


Heh heh heh...
It's in the acronym list too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Monday at 3:59 PM)

Got the hinges installed and adjusted with the first coat of finish on the koa box. I like it.

Some @Mike1950 packing peanuts for the bottom.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Monday at 4:17 PM)

If I wasn't blocked I'd comment what a gorgeous box that is, such a fine piece of woodworking skill and absolutely phenomenal wood...but being blocked and all I'll just keep all that to meselves and keep searching for the key, wishing I had some of that nice curly koa.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Monday at 7:19 PM)

Looks good Don. 
Don't block me....but...
I see the star came out right this time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Monday at 9:11 PM)

That wood is alive! Beauty to behold! Chuck


----------



## SENC (Monday at 9:13 PM)

Next one?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Monday at 9:16 PM)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Told her I'm not making anymore until someone on WB makes one. Great way to christen that new shop methinks...


Christen....does that mean they can hold cheap alcohol so bad it is only good for spilling on things?..?..


----------



## Mr. Peet (Monday at 9:19 PM)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This site is filled with evil people.


We now have priest as a member....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Monday at 9:47 PM)

SENC said:


> Next one?View attachment 236125

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

